# Kahr PM45: Most Unreliable Ever



## ampgoesto11

I have owned several very reliable, very accurate Kahrs, to include the P9, CW40, and CW45. It took me three weeks, but I finally found a dealer with a PM45 in stock, which I purchased for about $625. In my mind, that's enough to pay for a handgun to expect excellent reliability. The Kahr is accurate, no doubt. But it has been unreliable since day one. I did feed it the obligatory 200 break-in rounds, only to find that the gun would NEVER cycle the last round from the magazine into the chamber. Instead, the slide stayed locked back. To be certain, I used only Federal factory ball 230FMJ ammo. No reloads or cheapo stuff. I called Kahr. They sent me that tiny spring that attaches to the side of the polymer grip, which I installed. My next 200 rounds proved worse. Two different types of factory ammo, new problems. Now, my magazines will drop out randomly. This happens with almost every mag of ammo. In addition to this little treat, I get stovepipes with almost every magazine. I am not exaggerating. It was very rare that I could fire three rounds in a row without a stovepipe or a dropped magazine. Then, on two occasions, two rounds failied to fire and were stuck in the chamber. There was no way to pull back the slide to disengage the rounds. I had to have a gunsmith dislodge the rounds for me. He, with reckless abandon, jerked the slide back and forth for several minutes until the round was finally dislodged. Upon inspection, there were no signs that the rounds were defective. To check, I loaded them into my Sig 220 and fired them successfully. 

I took the gun home and cleaned it to a spotless glimmering shine, packed up 100 more rounds, and headed back to the range. Same problems all over again. My PM45 stovepipes on every magazine, the mags fall out on their own, the gun fails to cycle rounds from both magazines, and the occasional round gets stuck on the chamber. I called Kahr and explained the issues. To their credit, they asked that I send the gun back immediately for service or replacement. We'll see how it goes. 

To say that I am disappointed is an understatement. Even if my gun comes back and functions well, I will still be leery. But I'll wait to see how it goes. I would really like to hear if anyone else has had a gun go back to Kahr with a positive experience to follow.


----------



## zhurdan

Trying to move that long of a round, that is that big around, in that short of a throw is going to be troublesome. Stick with the 9's in Kahr, and in all steel. They got those ones right out of the gate.

Sorry to hear about your ordeal.


----------



## GySgt1811

Take a look further down the list at my "Kahr CW45 concerns" thread. I'm sorry to hear about your problems. Please let us know how it turns out.


----------



## yankee2500

I,m sorry to hear about your problems, don't give up and I hope they make it right. I got a PM40 a couple of weeks ago and I am very happy with it only 125rds. through it but no problems. As far as the short barrel 45 issue, all the major gun makers have three inch barrel 45s and if they diidn't work they would stop selling them. I have a Colt New Agent 3" bbl. with several hundred flawless rds through it.
Good Luck
John


----------



## sargiriou

Very sorry to hear about the problems with the Kaher PM45...I just got one about 2 weeks ago and mine shoots flawlessly. I got it in a medium sized gun store / range in coastal, Georgia. It jammed on the 3rd round, then shot the next 222 rounds with no hangups or jams. I was shooting Carbon 45 acp (of course) in +P and a low end brand of ball target ammo...no problems at all. Also, the gun shoots about as easy (hard) as a two inch J frame 38 special in +P with the 45 acp +Ps. Overall, my gun is very reliable, shoots well and is not too hard on the hands. I can reasonably hit the target at 25 yards although I shoot at 25 just to see if the gun can hit a 25 yards target and most law enforcement courses of fire for off duty and backup guns require a few rounds at 25 yards. I now carry the PM45 in place of my old S&W M640 in 38 spcl +P. Instead of 5 38 special +Ps I now have 6 very big and fast 45 ACP +Ps...an excellent swap...about time I turned ion the old mini wheel gun. I hope the factory fixes the PM45 wtih all the problems. I hear Kahr tries to do the right thinig. I hope they are not having problems with connsistency in production quality. PS...no problem with the 3.1 inch barrel. Hope they fix that gun!


----------



## ampgoesto11

*Kahr Makes Good*



ampgoesto11 said:


> I have owned several very reliable, very accurate Kahrs, to include the P9, CW40, and CW45. It took me three weeks, but I finally found a dealer with a PM45 in stock, which I purchased for about $625. In my mind, that's enough to pay for a handgun to expect excellent reliability. The Kahr is accurate, no doubt. But it has been unreliable since day one. I did feed it the obligatory 200 break-in rounds, only to find that the gun would NEVER cycle the last round from the magazine into the chamber. Instead, the slide stayed locked back. To be certain, I used only Federal factory ball 230FMJ ammo. No reloads or cheapo stuff. I called Kahr. They sent me that tiny spring that attaches to the side of the polymer grip, which I installed. My next 200 rounds proved worse. Two different types of factory ammo, new problems. Now, my magazines will drop out randomly. This happens with almost every mag of ammo. In addition to this little treat, I get stovepipes with almost every magazine. I am not exaggerating. It was very rare that I could fire three rounds in a row without a stovepipe or a dropped magazine. Then, on two occasions, two rounds failied to fire and were stuck in the chamber. There was no way to pull back the slide to disengage the rounds. I had to have a gunsmith dislodge the rounds for me. He, with reckless abandon, jerked the slide back and forth for several minutes until the round was finally dislodged. Upon inspection, there were no signs that the rounds were defective. To check, I loaded them into my Sig 220 and fired them successfully.
> 
> I took the gun home and cleaned it to a spotless glimmering shine, packed up 100 more rounds, and headed back to the range. Same problems all over again. My PM45 stovepipes on every magazine, the mags fall out on their own, the gun fails to cycle rounds from both magazines, and the occasional round gets stuck on the chamber. I called Kahr and explained the issues. To their credit, they asked that I send the gun back immediately for service or replacement. We'll see how it goes.
> 
> To say that I am disappointed is an understatement. Even if my gun comes back and functions well, I will still be leery. But I'll wait to see how it goes. I would really like to hear if anyone else has had a gun go back to Kahr with a positive experience to follow.


To Kahr's credit, they replaced my barrel and magazine catch, among other things. They tested the gun and reported that it shoots flawlessly. I acquired a Glock 36, so I am going to sell the Kahr on GunBroker, with full disclosure.


----------



## ENH

ampgoesto11 - My P45 does the exact same thing that you describe. In fact I shot it again today to make sure it was not me. Magazines drop out every time and always a stove pipe or two. For the first 200 rounds or so this was a rare occurrence. I just cleaned it and was going to sell it. Perhaps I'll try Kahr first, but don't know that I will ever be able to trust it.


----------



## ENH

I replaced my mag catch and solved the problem of the magazines dropping out. The new mag catch has been redesigned!!!


----------



## ENH

I take that back, it is still happening. Both magazines are still dropping out during shooting. It's going back to Kahr today. Will keep you posted. 

Of course it started again when someone who wanted to buy it was shooting.:smt076


----------



## packinaglock

zhurdan said:


> Trying to move that long of a round, that is that big around, in that short of a throw is going to be troublesome. Stick with the 9's in Kahr, and in all steel. They got those ones right out of the gate.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your ordeal.


+ 1


----------



## voland

You know, I had a friend shoot my PM9 and I noticed that she was pressing the mag release with her finger when shooting... Have some one stand to your left and watch you shoot or video it. Also, you can try to shoot it left handed. If this is your problem, you should be able to put a few mags through without any problems. All she did was move her finger a little and adjust your grip and the problem went away. It took me about 5 mags to figure out what she was doing and it was confusing the heck out of me since it was not happening when I shot the pistol.

Hope its as simple as this.

V.


----------



## ENH

P45 went back to Kahr and received an entirely different mag catch and spring. Problem solved. The FTF issue was addressed at the same time with some feed ramp polishing and a new very heavy recoil spring. I don't know the poundage of the spring they used, but I dread cleaning the gun and fighting the spring on reassembly. 
No further problems to report, it is now a very reliable gun.


----------

